# Cat dental problems?



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Recently i had noticed that my cat had started dribling, something unusual for him so i decided to take a look at his teeth to see if decay was the problem and this is what i found...








Some strange white mass of i don't know what growing over his gums at the back of his mouth. Anyone know what it is exactly? There doesn't seem to be any actual tooth decay, though they are off colour, i put this down to age since he's about 12 now. He still eat fine and harrasses people for food with the the same amount of enthusiasm as he always has but since he's salivating there must definately be something going on in there. We're planning on taking him to the vets for a dental check-up, in the mean time, any thoughts as to what this is?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

you need to take him into the vets as soon as you are able to. he will need a polish descale and maybe some removals. the growth looks like calcified growth or an abscess of some sort with tarter build up but i can't be sure because i don't know what the texture of it is. either way it should be looked at by a vet. if it's a bad abscess they can spread to the upper pallet of the mouth and decay the entire pallet causing it to rupture and most likely you will have to have him put down. dental problems can be very serious if not treated when they arise. all the best and keep us posted.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It could just be a growth of plaque / tartar, but definitely see the vet. Actually his teeth and gums look very healthy otherwise - which is great! No sign of gingivitis which seems to affect quite a few pedigree cats.



ErbslinTrouble said:


> you need to take him into the vets as soon as you are able to. he will need a polish descale and maybe some removals. the growth looks like calcified growth or an abscess of some sort with tarter build up but i can't be sure because i don't know what the texture of it is. either way it should be looked at by a vet. if it's a bad abscess they can spread to the upper pallet of the mouth and decay the entire pallet causing it to rupture and most likely you will have to have him put down. dental problems can be very serious if not treated when they arise. all the best and keep us posted.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input, we're calling the vets today to make an appointment for him.I'll write an update to let you both know how things go.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> It could just be a growth of plaque / tartar, but definitely see the vet. Actually his teeth and gums look very healthy otherwise - which is great! No sign of gingivitis which seems to affect quite a few pedigree cats.


?? the gingivitis is not present in the front of the mouth but very clearly in the upper molar area and along the lower line. it's not bad but it is present. the tarter build up on the teeth is more what i'm worried about and the super inflamed area up round the growth.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

*UPDATE*

He's been to the vets for a consultation and his teeth cleaning will cost around £200. This includes anesthetic, fluid therapy routine (i think thats a drip) and the cleaning itself. The vet said he was a good weight and there was no sign of gum disease but he has heart murmurs! :S Hopefully this is just a result of old age? We'll be back to the vets in 3 weeks for his teeth cleaning, my other cat will also be going to the vet to treat possible reaccuring dermatitis and to check out her claws. It's going to cost a bundle but it's worth it!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

so what was that growth on the gum line?


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> so what was that growth on the gum line?


Tartar build up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad that it's nothing too serious and that a good clean will sort it out

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Tartar build up!


ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------

